# Why do I always get the good ones?!



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

From your description, install the two ground rods and call it a day.

Roger


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

A 1200 amp service with 5 - 200 amp meters and panels sounds like a nice job. 

Two ground rods is all that's required.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

2 rods and be done with it, or you could use a plate just for the heck of it I suppose too.


----------



## WNC Wire Nut (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, it's a sweet project. I forgot to mention, I have to do this twice... two services for two seperate sections of the building. Once done, I'll post up a pic. After you see the disconnect, keep in mind, it weighs in at 600lbs without wire, sits 20" off the ground and I put it in place all by my lonesome (I weigh in at 160#).

Leverage and tenacity are by best friends


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

WNC Wire Nut said:


> Oh, it's a sweet project. I forgot to mention, I have to do this twice... two services for two seperate sections of the building. Once done, I'll post up a pic. After you see the disconnect, keep in mind, it weighs in at 600lbs without wire, sits 20" off the ground and I put it in place all by my lonesome (I weigh in at 160#).
> 
> Leverage and tenacity are by best friends


We would definitely like to see some pictures. I've never done a service of this size but I am confident I could knock it out of the park. We love pictures around here.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

WNC Wire Nut said:


> Oh, it's a sweet project. I forgot to mention, I have to do this twice... two services for two seperate sections of the building. Once done, I'll post up a pic. After you see the disconnect, keep in mind, it weighs in at 600lbs without wire, sits 20" off the ground and I put it in place all by my lonesome (I weigh in at 160#).
> 
> Leverage and tenacity are by best friends


Dude, two words to remember for next time, engine hoist. That way you don't end up like a pancake when you drop a disco on yourself.


----------

